# Nissan Connect and iOS Contacts



## RB22 (Jun 20, 2019)

Is there any way to control the contacts that Nissan Connect takes from the iPhone Contacts? I have over 5,000 contacts in my Apple Contacts. These contacts are divided into several different groups. When I paired my iPhone to the new Versa, Nissan Contacts brought in exactly the names and phone numbers that I do not want displayed on the very public dashboard of my car. And Nissan Connect skipped over the Contacts groups that I want in my car. Can I get Nissan Connect to pair with only one or two Apple Contacts groups and not the others?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

I doubt there's a way to do that unless your phone can do it. The car is basically just acting as a "dumb" relay device when it loads from the phone, it gets whatever the phone gives it.


----------

